# Rekindling my own spirituality, husband suddenly



## resetbuttonpushed

has had a change of heart about church.... Before we moved.... we went regularily. I noticed a difference in our family, our kids had at that time gone to a christian school, it was the same church, the pastor was moving and it was a small close knit church, hubby was reluctant at first but then the first time he felt the holy spirit he was moved and it was him initiating prayer and him wanting to go... and motivating us all to get out the door on time. Shortly after we moved, he took a stance, he doesn't need to go to church to be with God to worship God or to show God love, while I agree, deep inside I love the connection from worshipping with others and so I am going to make myself happy and find a church, but I am wondering why the sudden change, and he hasn't given much of an explanation, any one else gone through this, gotten it back? Been successful at getting their spouse to go again?


----------



## Mavash.

To me this is just one more piece of evidence that he's guilty of something and doesn't want to face God about it.

Keep digging. He's hiding something I'm sure of it.


----------



## resetbuttonpushed

Wow didn't expect that response.


----------



## noelle

I don't know how far you all moved, if this is a different church perhaps he is feeling a disconnect. Or it very well could be that he doesn't like the pastor. I am extremely picky when it comes to where I attend church.
There is also validity in his statement that church is not required for worship. Eventually I am hoping he will miss the fellowship and the varying sermons.
I will pray for your husband. You should as well, don't worry about it at all and remember that the Lord will take care of this. If you feel like his faith is faltering, remember the parable of the lost sheep. 
Luke 15:4-6
“Suppose one of you has a hundred sheep and loses one of them. Doesn’t he leave the ninety-nine in the open country and go after the lost sheep until he finds it? And when he finds it, he joyfully puts it on his shoulders and goes home. Then he calls his friends and neighbors together and says, ‘Rejoice with me; I have found my lost sheep.’


----------

